# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Quel livre pour bien dbuter sur Oracle

## nurofen

Bonjour,

Bien que j'ai suivi une formation sur Oracle, je reste nanmoins dbutant.
Afin d'avoir les bonnes bases et amliorer mes connaissances, j'ai quelques questions  vous poser au sujet d'ouvrages que je souhaite me procurer.
Dois je commencer par la 10g ou la 11g directement ?
Quel auteur me conseillez-vous ? Olivier HEURTEL ou Razvan BIZOI ? ou un autre ?
Lequel de ces ouvrages ci-dessous me conseillez-vous ?

Razvan BIZOI
Oracle 10g -Administration
Oracle 11g - Administration
Oracle 11g - Sauvegarde et restauration

Olivier HEURTEL
Oracle 10g - Administration
Oracle 10g - Sauvegarde et restauration de la base de donnes avec RMAN
Oracle 11g - Administration

Olivier HEURTEL et Jrme GABILLAUD
Oracle 10g - Matrisez les bases de donnes

Claire NOIRAULT
Oracle 11g - Entranez-vous  administrer une base de donnes

Olivier HEURTEL et Claire NOIRAULT (2 volumes)
Oracle 11g - Administration
et Oracle 11g - Entranez-vous  administrer une base de donnes

Merci.

----------


## mnitu

A lire imprativement
Expert Oracle Database Architecture: Oracle Database 9i, 10g, and 11g Programming Techniques and Solutions

----------


## Rams7s

Si vous lisez l'anglais le mieux ( mon avis) c'est encore la doc officielle et plus particulirement le bouquin des concepts.
http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E18283_01/...e16508/toc.htm
Si vous passez le temps ncessaire  le lire et  le comprendre ds le dbut, je vous promet que vous gagnerez du temps en permanence, en plus d'avoir l'air intelligent de temps  autres. Mais comme c'est super dense, en relire des bouts de temps en temps c'est encore le plus simple. Faut le temps que la (ma) tte comprenne, et revenir sur les morceaux compliqus plus tard. Mme si concernant cette dernire phrase, normalement les tudes ont permis  chacun de trouver sa mthode de travail.  ::D: 

Et aprs un bouquin 2Days+<ce qui vous correspond>.

Les concepts ne vont pas vraiment vous apprendre  faire des choses, pour a c'est les 2Days+<machin>, mais a vous donner des bases solides. Et a aura le mrite de montrer un trs grand nombre de choses qui existent, donc confronter  un problme vous pourrez vous dire "tiens mais il me semble qu'il y a une manire de faire ce que je veux directement au lieu de rinventer la roue".

10g/11g, si vous jouez avec les deux, il y a toujours dans la doc officielle, la liste des nouveauts de la 11g. Ca donne vite une ide des diffrences et l o approfondir les connaissances quand il y a besoin.

----------


## mnitu

> Si vous lisez l'anglais le mieux ( mon avis) c'est encore la doc officielle et plus particulirement le bouquin des concepts.
> ....


Surtout que c'est le mme auteur! Le "concepts" c'est gratuit l'autre c'est plus dtaill.

----------


## nurofen

Merci mnitu, je vais me procurer le livre que tu m'as conseill comme il est en anglais je vais me le garder sous le coude quand je serai plus  l'aise avec Oracle et un peu plus  l'aise avec l'anglais  ::P: 

Si tu as un livre  me conseiller en franais je suis preneur !!!

----------

